# freshwater sharks?



## collins93cobra (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this. But I just got a 75g tank which is currently getting ready for fish. It should be up in a day or 2. I have a filter for a 100g tank in it now, I'm not sure if the brand matters, like I say I'm new to this. But I don't know what kind of fish to get. I really like sharks as I hope to learn more about aquariums and one day get a reef tank. I would want some color and movement, the prettier the better. Thanks


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you are brand new to fish keeping, I recommend you cut your teeth on a planted freshwater community tank. In a sense, it's the closest thing to a freshwater reef tank. That bein said, remember that most of the fish on a reef are small, some are medium, but fewest are really large. Likewise, you can build your tank with a school or two of small fish and one or two medium sized fish (like gourami and angelfish). You don't really want large fish in a planted community tank; they destroy whatever you've planted and eat anything and everything smaller than them. Freshwater "sharks" which are actually catfish, can get huge, over 2 feet long and aggressive enough to eat anything else in the tank. Tanks still look great without them, you just need a severally thousand gallon pond for a shark to reach it's potential.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

also, sorry for the spelling, iPods aren't the greatest for typing on


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

I second the freshwater suggestion.
There are MANY very amazing freshwater options.
Though you wont usually find them at your local big box store chain fish supplier.

"Rainbow Sharks" only reach about 6 inches and would do fine with many other fish.

I'd recommend rainbow sharks, silver dollars, giant danio's, pictus cat, angel fish.
Dont get an "irridescent shark/pangasius cat".

They look cool and shark like, but will outgrow your tank quicker than a hog in a highchair.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

i would avoid the plants if your new to fish tanks, in my opinion it is the hardest thing to keep alive, they require very controlled and sometimes expensive lighting. Something to keep in mind though if you do decide to do plants don't use a UGF (UNDER GRAVEL FILTER). UGF's are good and very cheap to operate with a few powerheads and work wonders for beneficial bacteria, but will not coexist with plants. I would advocate the use of one if your on a tight budget, but if your not use a cannister filter. If you only have a HOB filter (hang on back type) get a UGF and about 3-4 powerheads to have some exceptional filtration.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

fishman81 said:


> i would avoid the plants if your new to fish tanks, in my opinion it is the hardest thing to keep alive, they require very controlled and sometimes expensive lighting. Something to keep in mind though if you do decide to do plants don't use a UGF (UNDER GRAVEL FILTER). UGF's are good and very cheap to operate with a few powerheads and work wonders for beneficial bacteria, but will not coexist with plants. I would advocate the use of one if your on a tight budget, but if your not use a cannister filter. If you only have a HOB filter (hang on back type) get a UGF and about 3-4 powerheads to have some exceptional filtration.


Ironically, I've found that plants are easier than fish to keep alive! They're a major part of my filtration too. I've had a UGF and plants at once, I can't recommend it, but I've done it, and it worked reasonably well. I agree with the HOB filter idea though, those are great


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kehy said:


> Ironically, I've found that plants are easier than fish to keep alive! They're a major part of my filtration too. I've had a UGF and plants at once, I can't recommend it, but I've done it, and it worked reasonably well. I agree with the HOB filter idea though, those are great


out of curiousity what type of plants and lighting? I have a planted tank and i don't want this to branch into what should be another thread, but how do you avoid getting lots of algea, and balance lighting? Do you run co2?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

fishman81 said:


> out of curiousity what type of plants and lighting? I have a planted tank and i don't want this to branch into what should be another thread, but how do you avoid getting lots of algea, and balance lighting? Do you run co2?


I have WAY too much lighting (about 40 watts total), basic small gravel, and break up pieces of root tabs for ferts. Right now I've got willow hygro, xmas moss, dwarf sagittaria and a 1 year old dwarf lilly that's survived pretty much every possible thing i could throw at it. Mind you, I've got a 1.5 gallon tank. No CO2, but I am considering it, haven't seen a need for it yet. I leave my lights on for a bit more than I should (6-10 hours usually) but because I have nutrient sponge plants like the hygro, algae isn't out of control. I had an amano shrimp to help with whatever algae there was, until betta decided he didn't like the shrimp anymore, but even so, not a huge amount of algae. There'd be less if I cleaned my tank more instead of just doing PWCs. 

I am a firm believer in low light, low tech (not that I'm quite doing that) so most of the plants I like are perfectly fine for that. Mosses, anubias, dwarf lilly, java fern; there's a lot for low light stuff.


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Kehy said:


> I have WAY too much lighting (about 40 watts total), basic small gravel, and break up pieces of root tabs for ferts. Right now I've got willow hygro, xmas moss, dwarf sagittaria and a 1 year old dwarf lilly that's survived pretty much every possible thing i could throw at it. Mind you, I've got a 1.5 gallon tank. No CO2, but I am considering it, haven't seen a need for it yet. I leave my lights on for a bit more than I should (6-10 hours usually) but because I have nutrient sponge plants like the hygro, algae isn't out of control. I had an amano shrimp to help with whatever algae there was, until betta decided he didn't like the shrimp anymore, but even so, not a huge amount of algae. There'd be less if I cleaned my tank more instead of just doing PWCs.
> 
> I am a firm believer in low light, low tech (not that I'm quite doing that) so most of the plants I like are perfectly fine for that. Mosses, anubias, dwarf lilly, java fern; there's a lot for low light stuff.


holy crap, how do you avoid insane amounts of algea in a 1.5 g tank with that much light? low tech lighting is definitley appealing for large tanks like 55g tanks since their's plenty of physical space for it..


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

fishman81 said:


> holy crap, how do you avoid insane amounts of algea in a 1.5 g tank with that much light? low tech lighting is definitley appealing for large tanks like 55g tanks since their's plenty of physical space for it..


lol I assume it's because I don't use a huge amount of ferts and I have the hygro to suck up the nutrients. Right now, I think I've hit the balance of light/fert/plants, since my plants are growing like crazy and the algae's staying very reasonable. I could have less if I cleaned more. 

Part of why it looks so nice here though, is the lighting


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats strange, my plants are doing fine with my UGF.

I currently have 24 in the tank. I've only lost 2 since I started it up.
I Thought I was losing my Madagascar lace but it just died off after the transplant and is coming back strong now.

Why are they not recommended with a UGF?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

UGFs depend on water flowing through the filter, but with heavily rooted plants, the roots interfere with the flow of water. This doesn't just mess up the filter and make it less efficient, but apparently can allow pockets of dangerous bacteria to develop. That being said, the bottom of my tank should be entirely toxic because I stopped using my UGF, but didn't remove the plate from under the gravel. So far so good though


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

OH! OK. That makes sense.
I check the underside of my tank under the UGF plates on a regular basis.

I have 4 marineland 1200 power heads running them, so it keeps the bottom spotless.
I also get very little gunk up when I do a gravel vac.


----------

